# Feederausrüstung 2009



## Havelritter (18. Januar 2009)

Hallo und einen schönen guten Morgen!

Für 2009 habe ich mich entschlossen auf das Feederfischen umzusteigen, da meine Matchrute in den letzten Monaten von 2008 schändlich als Feederrute missbraucht wurde - Feedern fetzt!

Vorweg, ich lebe in Potsdam und die Ansitze werden hauptsächlich an der Havel und an den großen Seen in der Umgebung stattfinden.

Meine aktuelle Top-Selektion beläuft sich auf folgende Modelle. Favoriten sind rot markiert + Sternchen.

*Ruten*


Browning Syntec Force Feeder_
3.90 m
__(link)_
Fox Horizon Extreme Feeder FX 1
_(link)_
* Mosella Xedion EVO Cast_
3,70 bis 4,20
(link)
_

*Rollen*


Cormoran Match Master Feeder 6Pi_
570gr. 280m/0,35mm
(link)
_
Browning Syntec Force Xtreme_
540gr. 150m/0,30mm
(link)
_
* BALZER Syndicate Feeder 7600_
540gr. 200m/0,11mm
(link)
_
Bei der Auswahl der Rute bin ich zu 100% sicher, dass es die Mosella wird. Was mir allerdings noch Kopfzerbrechen bereitet ist die Rolle. Mein ursprünglicher Favorit war die Cormoran, da ich bereits die kleinere Variante (4500) besitze und damit sehr zufrieden bin. Am Balzer Modell gefält mir besonders gut die Spule mit der Verjüngung, allerdings ist die Schnurkapazität recht mager.

Vieleicht habt ihr ja einen Tipp für mich, oder könnt schon aus erfahrung sagen "Ja die ist gut, oder Nein die geht garnicht".


Gruß,
Marco


----------



## schomi (18. Januar 2009)

*AW: Feederausrüstung 2009*

hallo,

du solltest die Rollenwahl überdenken.
Wenn du 140 - 200 € für eine Rute ausgibst, sollte die Rolle hochwertiger ausfallen, da beim feedern größere Belastungen durch ständigen auswerfen und einholen des Futterkorbes auf die Rolle zukommen als beim Grundfischen.
Ich persönlich investiere für eine Rolle gleich viel oder mehr Geld als für eine Rute, weil die Rolle für mich wichtiger ist (Bremse, Schnurwicklung...)


----------



## grazy04 (18. Januar 2009)

*AW: Feederausrüstung 2009*

Ich habe mir die Browning-Rolle zugelegt und für mich reicht sie! (wo kommt den der Preis von 46€ her ?? ) Gleich werden wieder die Fetischisten kommen, na und !! Allerdings muss ich sagen das wenn ich mir die Balzer anschaue scheint die auch nicht schlecht zu sein. 
Als Rute habe ich die DAM 3,60m und die DAM in 3,90m. Die 3,90m Rute und die Browning passen für mich perfekt zusammen. An der 3,60m hab ich derzeit ne Tica Gainer GA 3000, allerdings werd ich da nen wechsel anstreben 
Für mich reicht das allemal aus, mit der 3,90 DAM und der Browning hab ich schon nen 5Pfd 48cm Karpfen und nen 8Pfd 56cm Karpfen ohne Probleme ausgedrillt. Achja da wo ich die Feeder ins Wasser schmeiße gibbet wohl keine 40Pfünder 

so long


----------



## Skillz (18. Januar 2009)

*AW: Feederausrüstung 2009*

Ruten: Browning
Rolle: keine


----------



## Tricast (18. Januar 2009)

*AW: Feederausrüstung 2009*

Ruten Browning oder Fox; von den Rollen würde ich keine nehmen.

Heinz


----------



## Spinn&Jerk (18. Januar 2009)

*AW: Feederausrüstung 2009*

Habe keine Feeder,dafür aber Winkelpicker!

Shimano Speedmaster Winkelpicker mit einer Shimano 2500FA Exage!

das wars 

Mfg Marvin


----------



## Thecatfisch (18. Januar 2009)

*AW: Feederausrüstung 2009*



Spinn&Jerk schrieb:


> Habe keine Feeder,dafür aber Winkelpicker!
> 
> Shimano Speedmaster Winkelpicker mit einer Shimano 2500FA Exage!
> 
> ...



Benutze meine Winklepicker auch immer zum Feedern Am Wendebecken,klappt Prima.


----------



## grazy04 (18. Januar 2009)

*AW: Feederausrüstung 2009*



> Rolle: keine





> von den Rollen würde ich keine nehmen.



Welche dann ?? einfach sagen die nehm ich nich.... lasst ma hören, vlt kann man sich ja verbessern.


----------



## frogile (18. Januar 2009)

*AW: Feederausrüstung 2009*

Wenn du auf weite Distanz feederst: schau dir mal die Balzer Alliance Feeder an.
Wenn du net so weit draussen angelst: Ne normale Stationärrolle von Shimano. Z.B. Nexave 4000*.
*Was auch immer nicht schlecht ist, sind Freilaufrollen, da du schnell den Korb herab lassen kannst, solltest du mal zu weit eingewickelt haben.


----------



## m-spec (18. Januar 2009)

*AW: Feederausrüstung 2009*

Rute:

Platz 1 geht von meiner Seite an die Fox
Platz 2 an die Mosella.

Bei der Rolle würde ich allerdings auch etwas mehr investieren und in Richtung Ultegra 4500 XSB gehen. Das ist eine Rolle die zu den beiden Ruten paßt.


----------



## Havelritter (19. Januar 2009)

*AW: Feederausrüstung 2009*

Wow, geht ja ab wie Post hier bei euch!

*Rute*
Wie schon geschrieben bei der Rute bin ich mit fast 100%iger Sicherheit bei der Mosella angekommen, da ich damit flexibler bin wenns an die Havel geht, denn sie strömt nur mäßig und ist auch nicht besonders breit. Dafür reicht dann die gekürzte 3,70er version.

Wenns an die großen seen geht wo wurfweite ausschlaggebend ist, wird einfach die verlängerung auf 4,20m aufgesteckt und ab gehts. Ich vertrau hier voll auf die künste der mosellaentwickler und kauf mir die eierlegendewollmilchsau |supergri

Was die FX1 angeht war diese ganz lange mein heimlicher favorit, aber ich glaube damit bin ich sowohl an havel als auch am see völlig oversized. Trotzalledem ist sie eine ganz fantastische rute - vieleicht nächstes jahr wenn frauchen das budget freigibt und ich an den rhein oder die elbe fahre.


*Rolle*
Hmmm, was mich hier etwas stört ist die argumentation mit dem preis. Weshalb eine 50 - 62€ "teure" rolle weniger gut als eine im preissegment von > 100€ sein soll, muss mir mal jemand erklären.

Über die *Cormoran *habe ich beispielsweise fast nur gute kritiken gelesen und da ich selbe im besitz der kleineren 4500er variante bin, mit der ich sehr sehr sehr zufriden bin, würde mich interessieren warum ich hier nicht zuschlagen soll - nur wegen dem Preis? Nee, da muss schon ein besseres argument kommmen 

Bei der *Browniing *scheiden sich ja die geister - das risiko gehe ich nicht ein und damit ist die browning aus dem rennen.

Über die *Balzer *wird es wohl erst in ein paar monaten etwas zu berichten geben, da es sich hier um das 2009er modell handelt. Sie besitzt jedoch bis auf die magere schnurfassung alles was ich benötige: Frontbremse, großer spulendurchmesser, robustes gehäuse, 6 kugellager plus 1 Nadellager verjüngte spule, wormshaft u.s.w.

@m-spec Danke für  den tipp mit der *Ultegra XS-B*, aber 150€ sind ganz schön fett. Ist das ein tipp basierend auf erfahrungswerten? Und, wenn ich fragen darf: Warum *passen *denn die anderen beiden rollen nicht zur rute? Ich find die Balzer recht passend.


Gruß
Ike

_edit: um der preisargumentation vorzubeugen habe ich im ersten post eben jene entfernt_


----------



## snorreausflake (19. Januar 2009)

*AW: Feederausrüstung 2009*

Also für den gelegenheits Angler reicht auch ne günstigere Rolle, solltest halt auf ne gut arbeitenden Bremse achten.


----------



## Havelritter (20. Januar 2009)

*AW: Feederausrüstung 2009*

Lach "Gelegenheitsangler", ich glaub meine bessere Hälfte sieht das anders |krach:

[...]

Folgende Rolle habe ich noch aufstöbern können:


BALZER Feedermaster 9600 (link)
Preislich sollte es nicht über 100€ gehen. Was ich bei den balzer rollen jedoch nicht verstehe ist die schnurkapazität von 200m / 0,11mm |kopfkrat


----------



## xmxrrxr (20. Januar 2009)

*AW: Feederausrüstung 2009*

Hallo Kackfisch,

die Kerndurchmesser von Feederrollen sind größer als die von normalen Rollen. Das kann man auf den Detailbildern deines geposteten Links gut sehen.

Und 200 m 0,11er sind meiner Meinung nach gut ausreichend.

Gruß
mirror


----------



## grazy04 (20. Januar 2009)

*AW: Feederausrüstung 2009*



> Und 200 m 0,11er sind meiner Meinung nach gut ausreichend.


|kopfkrat|kopfkrat|kopfkrat|kopfkrat
ich weis iss nur ein Anhalt, aber kuck ma in die Grafik... hoffe das man es lesen kann


----------



## Havelritter (20. Januar 2009)

*AW: Feederausrüstung 2009*

@grazy04 Jipi, genau das habe ich gesucht! 0,15mm / 107m - so viel zum thema "magere schnurkapazität".

@mirror Das mit dem durchmesser ist mir bewußt, aber bei den balzer rollen ist die kapazität unterdurchschnittlich gering.


*Aber, *da ich ohnehin mit geflochtener ans wasser ziehe muss ich mir bei der balzer wohl einen feineren garn kaufen müssen, z.B. whiplash pro 0.06mm oder fireline.


----------



## Havelritter (21. Januar 2009)

*AW: Feederausrüstung 2009*

Verdammte sch...! Ich glaub ich hab die passende rolle gefunden.

Shimano SUPER ULTEGRA 6000 XSA, hier klicken

Das budget sprengt zwar jeden rahmen aber solch eine rolle kauft man sich ja nicht jedes jahr. Was sagt ihr dazu?


----------



## chub24 (21. Januar 2009)

*AW: Feederausrüstung 2009*



Kackfisch schrieb:


> Hallo und einen schönen guten Morgen!
> 
> Für 2009 habe ich mich entschlossen auf das Feederfischen umzusteigen, da meine Matchrute in den letzten Monaten von 2008 schändlich als Feederrute missbraucht wurde - Feedern fetzt!
> 
> ...


 
Ich würd als rute die Spro Titanix nehmen. Hab die selber in 4.20 m super geile rute schönes rückgrad.|rolleyes

https://www.gerlinger.de/katalogseiten/s156.pdf


----------



## Koelnhorst (21. Januar 2009)

*AW: Feederausrüstung 2009*

Kann zu den Ruten nichts sagen, fische selbst mit einer Sänger WG bis 200g.
Habe mit der Browning Rolle gute Erfahrungen gemacht.
Gruß,
Koelnhorst


----------



## MrFloppy (21. Januar 2009)

*AW: Feederausrüstung 2009*

ein bisschen schwer is die xsa ja schon ... 
eine ultegra 5500 xtb bekommst mit glück für nen 100er weniger und die fasst auch 300m 0,35er und wiegt weniger:http://www.angelcenter-kassel.de/ack/shimano-ultegra-xtb-ult5500xtb-p-2645.html?cPath=22_26_352


----------



## trixi-v-h (21. Januar 2009)

*AW: Feederausrüstung 2009*

Ist diese Rute was? Ich wusste gar nicht das Cormoran so extrem teure Dinger baut. Was wäre Eure Maximum für die Rute wenn ihr sie als gut empfindet? Hätte 80€ die ich investieren würde.


----------



## psare (21. Januar 2009)

*AW: Feederausrüstung 2009*



Spinn&Jerk schrieb:


> Habe keine Feeder,dafür aber Winkelpicker!
> 
> Shimano Speedmaster Winkelpicker mit einer Shimano 2500FA Exage!
> 
> ...



genau das wars

"leicht-medium feedern"

eine rolle mit guter uebersetzung die man halt braucht beim feedern
feine frontbremse.... ist leicht (250 gr)
s.kap...(0,25 /160m)  kostet nur +- 55,00 und ist Shimano keine cormoran!

"Kackfisch" ....nun zur super ultegra: "muss nicht sein ..zu schwer (Wurfbalance??) und die ubersetzung fuer mich .. gering + alles andere was sie mit sich bringt(und den preis steigert) macht diese rolle eher ideal zum surfen!

Fuer  euros 160,00 bis 230,00  ist immer meiner meinung nach
SHIMANO STRADIC FC ..sfc oder cfc  IDEAL ....
oder auch....
geschmacksache!


----------



## chub24 (21. Januar 2009)

*AW: Feederausrüstung 2009*



trixi-v-h schrieb:


> Ist diese Rute was? Ich wusste gar nicht das Cormoran so extrem teure Dinger baut. Was wäre Eure Maximum für die Rute wenn ihr sie als gut empfindet? Hätte 80€ die ich investieren würde.
> http://cgi.ebay.de/Cormoran-Feederrute-Extra-Heavy-Feeder-UVP-229-00_W0QQitemZ190281339161QQcmdZViewItemQQptZDE_Sport_Angelsport_Angelruten?hash=item190281339161&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14&_trkparms=72%3A1229%7C66%3A2%7C65%3A12%7C39%3A1%7C240%3A1318


 
Das kann man so genau nicht sagen ob die was bringt denn ich finde jeder Angler hat seine eigenen Vorstellen bezüglich Angelgerät,Wurfgwicht (meinungsverschiedenheit).
Aber frei nach Ausstatung der Rute schein die nicht schlecht zu sein .Dennoch denke ich dass Sie noch mit den Preis raufgehen wird.

Ich rat dir zu einer Spro Titanex Heavy Feeder die hat ich auch und es macht einfach mega spass mit der zu Angeln.

Hier hab ich mal was aus einem anderen Forum:


Edit by Ralle 24 wegen Urheberrechtverletzung. 

*Hier ist ein link wo man die Titanex kaufen kann:*


*https://www.gerlinger.de/katalogseiten/s156.pdf*


----------



## mathias87 (21. Januar 2009)

*AW: Feederausrüstung 2009*

hab mir für diese saison auch ne feeder combo zugelegt.
cormoran Match Master feeder primos
daz ne Balzer Tactics BR 5250
will be mir an der Schwarzen und kleinen Elster damit fischen


----------



## Havelritter (22. Januar 2009)

*AW: Feederausrüstung 2009*

Ok, die SUPER ULTEGRA 6000 XSA ist vieleicht wirklich etwas zu schwer. Ich schau mir gerade die *Shimano Ultegra XT-B 5500*, die macht doch einen guten eindruck - danke für den tipp!


----------



## psare (22. Januar 2009)

*AW: Feederausrüstung 2009*

Da du auf Schnurfassungsvermögen grossen wert legst...
bist du hier besser bedient( uebersetzung ist auch besser)..!

P.S ich wuerde diese rolle mit der Browning (rute in deiner liste)  
       kombinieren!


----------



## Tricast (22. Januar 2009)

*AW: Feederausrüstung 2009*

Hier wird immer von der Übersetzung gesprochen. Entscheidend ist doch der Schnureinzug pro Kurbelumdrehung und wenn der bei ca. 1 Meter liegt ist das doch Top. Ich persönlich bevorzuge lieber etwas größere Rollen als so kleine mit einer Highspeedübersetzung. Wie sind eure Erfahrungen?

Gruß Heinz


----------



## Skillz (22. Januar 2009)

*AW: Feederausrüstung 2009*

Da wird eine Rute mit einer viermal so teuren verglichen. Zudem hat die günstigere mehr WG als die teure, aber die teure soll eher für den Rhein geeignet sein - so ein Schwachsinn. Warum eine Diskussion über Gewicht und Übersetzung gemacht wird ist ebenso fragwürdig. Beim feedern ist die Rute eh die meiste Zeit im Rutenhalter und ob nun bei einer Kurbelumdrehung 10cm mehr oder weniger eingezogen werden ist eh gleich. Wer auf sowas achtet sollte mal zum Frühstück ein Brötchen mehr gönnen oder sich n anderes Hobby suchen.

Eine Rute mit einem guten WG (ab 120g) mit mind. 3,90m + eine Rolle in min. 6000er besser 8000er. Noch 25 - 30er Mono und los gehts.

mfg


----------



## petrikasus (22. Januar 2009)

*AW: Feederausrüstung 2009*

Zur Rolle: Ich selbst fische Shimano Baitrunner GTE B auf meinen Feedern. Zuvor habe ich mir günstigere Rollen ziemlich schnell beim Feedern ruiniert. Von daher ist eine stabile Rolle wirklich angesagt. Freilauf: wenn man gerade mal nicht an den Ruten ist und in der Endphase vom Drill manchmal sehr hilfreich (ich bin meist auf Barbe aus).

Karsten


----------



## Havelritter (23. Januar 2009)

*AW: Feederausrüstung 2009*

So, Bestellung ist raus:


*Mosella Xedion Evo Cast,*http://shop.angler-bedarf.de/Ruten/Feederruten/Mosella/Xedion-EVO-Cast-Feeder-370-420m::576.html_
[*]*Shimano Ultegra XT-B 5500, *http://www.fishingtackle24.de/produ...XTB&xploidID=1b1uofkb19q8ht5ou8ntnmoe64h5fats
_
_
Vielen Dank für eure Tipps* &* Petri heil *
#a
*_


----------



## nostradamus (27. Januar 2009)

*AW: Feederausrüstung 2009*

hallo,

ich finde diese diskussion etwas komisch. in anderen foren werden bei den ruten oft die produkte von shimano und browning gelobt und hier nicht. 

ich persönlich würde zu einer bob nudd legend (heutige bezeichnung: champion choice; ca. 130 Euro) greifen und diese in verbindung mit einer shimano rolle bzw. mit einer carboxy feederrolle von browning nutzen. 

als alternative würde ich noch modelle von tubertini empfehlen.

viel spaß


----------



## Helmut Wölker - Browningteam Bayern (28. Januar 2009)

*AW: Feederausrüstung 2009*

[ 
ich persönlich würde zu einer bob nudd legend (heutige bezeichnung: champion choice; ca. 130 Euro) greifen und diese in verbindung mit einer shimano rolle bzw. mit einer carboxy feederrolle von browning nutzen. 



sicher ne gute wahl


----------



## nostradamus (28. Januar 2009)

*AW: Feederausrüstung 2009*

helmut alte socke,

du lebst ja noch. haben schon lange nichts mehr matchAng. von dir gehört. 

gruß

nosta


----------



## Helmut Wölker - Browningteam Bayern (28. Januar 2009)

*AW: Feederausrüstung 2009*

na du weißt doch, das Unkraut soooo schnell net vergeht


----------



## Breamhunter (31. Januar 2009)

*AW: Feederausrüstung 2009*

Ich muß mich hier mal einklinken. Brauche auch eine "richtige" Feederrolle. Habe mir auch die  Feeder-master und die Syndicate Feeder ausgeguckt. Was mich interessiert, ob der Preisunterschied von 40 Euro angebracht ist. Außerdem macht mich das Gewicht von knapp 700 gr. stutzig. Als Hochleistungsspinner bin ich Gewichte von rund 300 gr. gewohnt. Aber beim Feedern dürfte das ja keine große Rolle spielen. Bitte um Erfahrungswerte #h


----------



## nostradamus (31. Januar 2009)

*AW: Feederausrüstung 2009*

hallo,

ich würde beim kauf einer feederrolle immer darauf achten, was ich vor habe. willst du in der weite oder eher in der nähe oder aber in ca. 50m fischen. für die weite sind größere rollen angebracht. für die nähe bzw. für weiten bis 50m würde ich eher kleinere modelle nehmen wie z.b. die carboxy flatliner oder die carboxy classic. natürlich kann man von anderen herstellern auch rollen kaufen. mir macht das angeln mehr spaß, wenn mein gerät nicht so schwer ist.

nosta


----------



## Abramis_brama (31. Januar 2009)

*AW: Feederausrüstung 2009*

Moin!
Hier mein Tip:
Rute: Ultimate KOC Next Generation 420

Rolle: Daiwa Emcast Advanced

Beides Top verarbeitet und extrem haltbar!


----------

